# Taco night tonight!



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2013)

What to do with leftover chicken? Uhhh how about tacos! 
Chicken ready for re-heating

Some basics

Start to build

Ready to roll

It was to big to hold with one hand and take a picture with the other so maybe in the video...............


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 21, 2013)

Rolled or not it looks good. Did your burger for dinner tonight, no bread it was still great!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 21, 2013)

That burrito is a mess but in a good way!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking mighty good. We would call those Tacos al Ghaina down South.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice! I remember when a New Yawker created this section!
Wtf was his name??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2013)

Puff said:


> Nice! I remember when a New Yawker created this section!
> Wtf was his name??



He was brilliant then and still is now! Hates long videos and the word "uhmm":p:p


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 23, 2013)

I did not even know this section was here let alone how it got here. This is sensory overload.


----------



## john pen (Jan 24, 2013)

Tacos have hamburger in them !!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 24, 2013)

Not chicken tacos!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 24, 2013)

Those look and sound great.  Don't have any chicken right now, but I do have some pulled pork, some smoked prime rib and tortillas.  I think I know what's for dinner...

Some yankees from texican don't like tacos with anything in them other than mesquite.

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 24, 2013)

Texican yankees will eat anything..as long as its free.


----------



## DJ (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn nice Taco!!
dj


----------



## Griff (Jan 26, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I did not even know this section was here let alone how it got here. This is sensory overload.


 
Me too.


----------



## leby0 (Jul 10, 2013)

Love me some tacos...


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 11, 2013)

Mean old Texican Yankmes.


----------

